# Sticky  When We Don't Want Eggs!



## CuteLittleBirdies

*When We Don't Want Eggs!

Sometimes we have over enthusiastic hens that want to have chicks even when the timing is not right or they are not in the best condition or age to raise a clutch of chicks.

While the male is very important in the role of raising chicks, most of the encouragement and drive for actually laying eggs comes from the female, and this is why they will do so even without a male present. 
While most of the males job is wooing the hen and mating which can happen through out the year with no breeding intentions, she is the one that seeks out and prepares a nesting spot, and starts her laying cycle when she is comfortable with her chosen spot.

What are some signs your hen is going to lay? What are some things that can naturally encourage breeding? 
And, how can you discourage her from laying eggs?

It is very important to know these things before hand if you want to stop egg laying before it starts! You can find the answers in the link below 

When We Don't Want Eggs!

*


----------

